# Costa Rica/Mexico



## heinrich (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute

ich plane mit einem Freund eine Angeltour. Reisezeit wird Ende März sein. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob an diesen Zielen dann Saison st bzw. gibt es überhaupt Zeiten wo nix läuft? Ich brauche einfach ein bisschen Entscheidungshilfe. Wir sind haben beide keine Big Game Erfahrung und sind bis auf etwas Forellenfischen auch nicht die Cracks mit der Fliegenrute. Zur Auswahl stehen:
Crocodile Bay Resort Costa Rica   und
Casa Blanca Lodge Mexico   war da schon jemand von euch?
Oder gibt es Erfahrungen mit der Fischerei in der Nähe?
Ich habe gesucht aber bisher hier nichts richtiges gefunden.

Gruß
Heinrich


----------



## zandermouse (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*



heinrich schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Zur Auswahl stehen:
> Crocodile Bay Resort Costa Rica und
> ...


 
Hallo Heinrich,

es gibt hier einige Experten, die die Region befischt haben
und sich sicher bald zu Word melden werden. 
Die haben aber echtes Big Game Fisching betrieben (Trolling z.B.),soweit
ich das hier mitbekommen habe.
Ich entnehme Deinem Posting jedoch,das ihr Fliegenfischen wollt.
Dabei geht es nicht auf pelagisch lebende Arten, sondern 
wahrscheinlich auf GT und Co und diese Fische wirst Du dort
immer antreffen. Du brauchst also keine Migrationsrouten der
Billfische zu beachten !
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle, Costa Rica bevorzugen, aber das ist
eben eine Frage der persöhnlichen Neigungen. 

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum Du nur so wenig Auswahl hast ?
Ich würde dahin fahren, wo die Fische sind.|supergri

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## heinrich (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Hi Zandermouse,
ja den Fischen zu folgen ist schon ein sehr guter Ansatz. Aber wer weiß das?
Diese beiden Ziele sind das bisherige Ergebniss unserer Suche nach einen geeigneten
Ziel. Ich habe mich anscheinend missverständlich aisgedrückt, wir sind KEINE Fliegenfischer
bzw. nur sporadische Anfänger.Es scheint aber Reviere zu geben in denen Hauptsächlich mit der Fliege gefischt wird!? Mir wäre Vielseitigkeit wichtig, eben nicht nur Trolling.Und wir
brauchen eine gute Betreuung/Guiding sowie Leihgerät. 

Gruß heinrich


----------



## Marlin1 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Hallo Heinrich,

da habt ihr eine gute Wahl getroffen, Costa Rica ist mit Guatemala zusammen das Hauptrevier Weltweit zum Fliegenfischen auf z.b. Sailfisch, aber Costa Rica ist natürlich 
an der Karibikseite auch ein 1A Revier für Tarpon und Snook.

Deshalb erst einmal die wichtigste Frage willst du in den Ländern auf der Atlantik (Karibik) Seite angeln oder im Pazifik ??

Die Saisonzeiten sind da tatsächlich sehr unterschiedlich.

Ansonsten gibt es zwischen Mexico und Costa Rica keine unterschiedlichen Saisonzeiten. Soweit liegen die Länder ja auch nicht auseinander.

Generell hast du in beiden Ländern auf der Pazifikseite einen anderen Fischartenmix als in der Karibik. Eure Vorlieben, was ihr denn fangen wollt, zu erfahren, würde also auch weiterhelfen.

Also los, Fragen, fragen, fragen .......

Beste Grüße
Reinhold

P.S. Crocodile Bay habe ich schon befischt, Casa Blanca in Mexico kenne ich nicht,
      wo ist das ?? Weiße Häuser gibt es in Mexico genug.


----------



## heinrich (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Hola Marlin 1
www.casablancafishing.com    Das ist die Lodge in Mexico. 
Tja ich habs ja geahnt, Fragen erzeugen Fragen. Also die Crocodle bay Lodge liegt auf der Pazifikseite von Costa Rica und die Casa Blanca Lodge liegt auf der Atlantikseite von Mexiko. Wir wollen verschiedene Arten befischen und sind nicht festgelegt. Aber wir wollen vermeiden, in unserer angestrebten Reisezeit (Ende März) Aufgrund von örtlichen Besonderheiten, in einer eher toten Zeit zu fischen.Den Angaben der Veranstalter zu vertrauen ist eine Sache, Experten zu fragen eine andere.  

Gruß Heinrich


----------



## FalkenFisch (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Costa Rica ist im März auf der Pazifikseite die Hochzeit für Sailfisch. Das passt also schonmal. #6

Ich war 2006 und 2008 dort in der Nähe der Crocodile Bay Lodge und habe demzufolge dasselbe Revier befischt. 2006, ebenfalls Ende März, war sehr gut. 2008 war ich im Februar dort . . . das war ein bischen zu früh. Das Wasser war noch nicht warm genug und die Sails eher vereinzelt unterwegs. 2007 war, wohl wegen "El-Nino", ein atypisches und schlechtes Jahr. Neben den Sails waren auch die Mahi-Mahi aktiv. Generell ist zu dieser Zeit auch Thunfisch dort und hin und wieder ist auch mal ein Marlin dabei.

Fliegenfischen auf Sail und Mahi-Mahi ist "kein Problem", kann dort sehr gut praktiziert werden. Der Pazifik ist meist spiegelglatt, so dass das mit dem Werfen ganz gut gehen müßten. Daneben bietet diese Region auch sehr gute Möglichkeiten anderen Fischarten nachzustellen. Da wäre in jedem Fall der Roosterfish zu nennen, der dort in guter Stückzahl und Größe gefangen wird. Aber auch Grouper, Mackerel, Creval und Trevally sind Inshore vertreten.

Und schließlich ist der Mongroven-Dschungel dort durchzogen von einem unübersichtlichen Netz von Flüssen, die alle einen sehr guten Fischbestand haben. Auch Snook gibt es da in respektablen Größen, dafür ist aber wohl der Mai die beste Jahreszeit.

Ich würde da sofort wieder hinfliegen|supergri


----------



## Marlin1 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Grüß dich Mark-Uwe,

lange nichts von dir gehört, alter Tico.

Hallo Heinrich,

ich habe mir die Website von dem weissen Haus in Mexico angesehen, das macht doch Laune.
Crocodile Bay in Costa Rica aber auch.

Tja, jetzt leider die schlechtere Nachricht, weder am Atlantik noch am Pazifik ist im März Hochsaison.

Die Pazifikseite startet eigentlich erst im Mai mit Weltklasseangeln und in der Regel 10 Billfischen am Tag.
In Mexico meistens kleinere gestreifte Marline um die 100 Pfund in Costa Rica mit Sailfischen in den gleichen Gewichten.

Im Atlantik beginnt die Billfischhauptsaison noch 6 Wochen später mit weissen Marlinen und Sailfischen die Blue Marlins kommen noch später.

Beim Inshorefischen auf Tarpon geht es auf der Karibikseite
allerdings auch schon im Mai los.

Wie Mark Uwe schon gesagt hat, heisst das nicht das du im März nichts fangen kannst. Aber die Schwertträger sind noch nicht in den Stückzahlen vertreten, für die die beiden Länder berühmt sind. 

Ich habe selbst in Costa Rica einmal den ganzen März gefischt, in den Revieren vor Flamingo ( Cabo Vella) und vor
Playa de Coco (Golfo de Papagayo / Bat Islands) habe ich in 20 Bootstagen gerade einmal eine Handvoll Sailfische und einen einzigen Black Marlin erwischt. 
Was im März aber der Hammer war, war die Fischerei auf Roosterfisch !! Ich habe sehr viele davon gefangen und sogar 3 im Weltrekordformat über 50 kg.

Gegen die Mai / Juni/ Juli / August und September Fänge ist das allerdings ein Witz. Die beste Fischerei hatte ich im September in 4 Wochen bei 15 Bootstagen 144 Sailfische und 4 große Marline über 400 lbs. sowie jede Menge Beifang.
20 Bootstage waren da wegen völliger Erschöpfung nicht zu realisieren.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn du Billfische fangen willst, solltest du den Pazifik bevorzugen.

Wenn du Fun haben willst, kannst du jedes der beiden Ziele ansteuern, Fische wirst du überall fangen.

Jetzt weißt du sicher genau Bescheid oder ..... ??:q

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## zandermouse (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Hallo Marlin1,

in diesem Gebiet sind die von Dir gemeldeten Fänge
durchaus möglich und deswegen melde ich auch keine Zweifel an.
Mich würde nur Folgendes interessieren:
Welche Köder habt ihr verwendet und waren es immer die gleichen (bezogen auf die
verschiedenen Monate) ?

Wieviele Wahoo's habt ihr im September mit den 144 Sailfischen gefangen ?

Falls ihr die nicht gezählt haben solltet, würde mir eine Schätzung reichen ?

Wie erklärst Du Dir selbst, warum im Sebtember die meisten Sailfische gefangen
wurden ?

Hast Du denn keine Fotos mehr aus dieser Zeit ?
Habt ihr versucht die vermeintlichen 3 Weltrekorde, Roosterfisch  über 50 kg,
bei der IGFA zu melden und wie habt ihr dies dokumentiert ? 

Ach ja, ich hatte ja die Tatsache vergessen, dass Du mich z.Z. ignorierst.
Das hat Dich aber nicht davon abgehalten, meine Beiträge zu lesen, wie ich
anhand deines Profilbildes verfolgen konnte. Also wirst Du mir wohl nicht
mehr antworten, weil sich ja das Ignorieren darauf bezieht, richtig ?

Ich hege jedenfalls keine Streitabsichten gegen Dich, weil ich gerade in
diesem Fall, Deinen Beitrag sehr gerne gelesen habe.#h

Gruß

Zanderli


----------



## Marlin1 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Ach der Zanderkönig,

Hi,

lieber Reinholdleinileinchen,

was Du hier so *rüberbringtst *ist außer Deinem
schönem Harness, *definitif* nur Müll. Du hast Dich
wahrscheinlich nur von hinten fotografieren lassen,
weil Du uns den Rest ersparen wolltest. Das wiederum,
spricht für Dich. Aber, ich habe von Dir, noch nicht einen
Satz gelesen, den irgend Jemand verwerten hätte können,
weil Du nie über einen Dreizeiler hinauswachsen wirst.:q

Gruß

Zandermouse          

Du scheint an Gehirnschwund zu leiden.
Hast nicht du das diese Woche geschrieben ??
Deshalb verstehst du sicher, das mir, ob du mir glaubst oder 
nicht, so egal ist wie der berühmte Sack Reis in China.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## heinrich (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Hallo Reinhold

Danke für Deine Mühe, bisher scheint es so zu sein das in Mexico
lt. Mail des Veranstalters doch relativ viel Gewicht auf Fly Fishing liegt, allerdings
ist die Saisonabhängigkeit in Diesem Resort nicht so groß da mehr auf residente Arten
gefischt wird. Momentan liegt unser Schwerpunkt also doch im Pazifik Costa Rica bzw.
gibt es noch etwas neues das etwas südlicher auf der Pazifik Seite in Panama liegt.
Das hört sich auch Klasse an. Ich werde berichten. 

Danke und Grüße

Heinrich


----------



## Marlin1 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Grüß dich Heinrich,

ja, von der neuen Lodge in Panama habe ich schon gehört.

Wenn du tatsächlich dahingehst, mußt du mir aber einmal Bericht erstatten.
Die Ecke würde mich durchaus auch einmal interessieren.
Aber die Tropic Star Lodge ist mir einfach zu teuer.

Ansonsten viel Glück und Fun beim Fischen im Pazifik.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Unglaublich Reinhold, aber Danke für Dein Stehvermögen!
  Der Moderator der hier zuständig ist verbringt anscheinend irgendwo bessere Tage!;+




Marlin1 schrieb:


> Ach der Zanderkönig,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Der Moderator der hier zuständig ist verbringt anscheinend irgendwo bessere Tage!;+



So sieht das aus Gernot!
Hier herrscht seit einiger Zeit ein etwas rauerer Ton. Der Konjunktiv scheint dem ein oder anderen fremd zu sein. Da das aber wechselseitig der Fall ist, sehe ich keinen Grund einzuschreiten. Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken. Ein Diskussion kann durchaus auch mal etwas härter geführt werden, wir sind ja schließlich keine Mimosen. 
Du darfst Dich aber gerne bei der Boardleitung für meine Ablösung einsetzen, um Dich auf den Posten zu bewerben, meinen Segen hast Du.


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Nun, Du hast es gelesen,

  „Der Konjunktiv scheint dem ein oder anderen fremd zu sein?“

  Das geschriebene Wort, wählt selten den Konjunktiv, wenn es nicht berichtet
  Wunschform (Optativ): Es kann nur besser werden, _Dein Wille geschehe._ 

  Hier herrscht seit einiger Zeit ein etwas rauerer Ton.

  Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen…

  Gernot#h


----------



## Marlin1 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica/Mexico*

Grüß dich Kai, hallo Gernot,

streitet euch jetzt bitte nicht deswegen, das ist die Geschichte  wirklich nicht wert.

Da habe ich schon ganz anderes erlebt, Kai weiß sicher was ich meine. |supergri

Keep smiling, bee happy !!

Ansonsten sind hier fast nur sehr sehr seriöse User unterwegs.
Ich kann es hier jedenfalls gut aushalten.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------

